# Rally Sport FogLight Bulbs & Headlight Bulbs



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

LL=laugh loud, just kidding. It means long life.


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

Appreciate the answer about the "LL".

I didn't know if GM was pulling a "Dealer Only" item scam again like they do with the Malibu & Equinox wiper blades.

How about the foglight replacement bulbs, H11 or H8?


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

My bulbs are printed with "H8" on them.


----------



## BustedCrank (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup, H8 for the fog lights


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Never heard of H8, this is probably another way GM forces you to buy a GM only item. I'd be surprised if no aftermarket support is out yet. Anyone remember when H11, H3, 9003 and a few others use to be the most common and easy to get fog light bulbs


----------



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

Sylvania website has H8 bulbs

OSRAM SYLVANIA - Standard Halogen Products


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*What's been your experience with.......*

*What's been your experience* with after market headlight bulbs. I enjoyed the increase brightness and color. I put a set in my Vibe a few years back and the bulbs burned out in just over a year. Ouch! For the price of the bulbs, one year life sucks big time! ($). I put the original bulbs back in. *What bulb life are you getting* out of these bulbs? I see in the above posts that there are "LL" bulbs. I doubt the bulbs I bought were LL's  (I hope!)


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

How exactly do fog lights perform better than standard headlights in fog? I understand they look cool, just never understood the function. I used to live in a place with much fog, but pretty much everyone just did fine with low beams.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> How exactly do fog lights perform better than standard headlights in fog? I understand they look cool, just never understood the function. I used to live in a place with much fog, but pretty much everyone just did fine with low beams.


Mostly due to the fact that they are lower to the ground which causes less reflection off the fog back to the driver.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> How exactly do fog lights perform better than standard headlights in fog? I understand they look cool, just never understood the function. I used to live in a place with much fog, but pretty much everyone just did fine with low beams.


• *FOG* lamps (normally *yellow* in color) must be positioned low, close to the ground, so they actually light-up the roadway and its reflective markings ahead _under_ the fog; *yellow* is the color most people can see the easiest, and doesn't 'reflect' back as much as white light does from the *fog* "droplettes"; normally a wide light pattern.

• *ROAD* lamps (normally *white* in color) can be positioned anywhere, are used as "super-HIGHBEAMS" to see further ahead; usually must be "dipped" or turned-off to keep from blinding on-coming drivers, but are usually just reduced in power (ie: "dipped") if they are dual-output type; normally a beam pattern.


----------



## cruzetroy (Dec 14, 2010)

Interested in hearing who has found headlight and fog bulbs that number one look the closest to HID and number 2 actually last longer than a year or have a replacement warranty if they burn out.


----------



## INTIMIDAT3R (Jan 22, 2011)

cruzetroy said:


> Interested in hearing who has found headlight and fog bulbs that number one look the closest to HID and number 2 actually last longer than a year or have a replacement warranty if they burn out.


I got mine at www.EuroDezigns.com

Yes, that is is "z" in their name.

Lifetime warranty, been using their lights in all my vehicles for 10 years and have only one ever burn out.

I sent the burnt out bulb back with a check for $6.95 and got a pair in return.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

Did not see headlight bulbs for the 11 Cruze, on EuroDezigns? Interested in a whiter light, not the ----hole in the snow bank stock. Not blue tint, Commonwealth frowns on them. Clear, White with some brightness. Thanks
Are they easy to change??


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't see lights for the 2011 Cruze either. I am really interested in them.


----------

